# GHRP-6 Mixing, Dosage and cycle length?



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

Just got hold of some GHRP-6 (5ml). Never used peps before and wondering at what dose i should run it at and how long for? Was thinking of using it on my next cycle of zafa test/dbol/NPP.

Was told to use it at 100mcg 3x a day. Didnt say how long for or how much bac water to mix.

So if i want to do 100mcg 3x a day how much bac water do i mix? and how long should i run it for? for 12week cycle or shorter/longer?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

iiadrenaliine said:


> Just got hold of some GHRP-6 (5ml). Never used peps before and wondering at what dose i should run it at and how long for? Was thinking of using it on my next cycle of zafa test/dbol/NPP.
> 
> Was told to use it at 100mcg 3x a day. Didnt say how long for or how much bac water to mix.
> 
> So if i want to do 100mcg 3x a day how much bac water do i mix? and how long should i run it for? for 12week cycle or shorter/longer?


read this article i wrote on peptides tells you all you want to know..

Peptide Article


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> read this article i wrote on peptides tells you all you want to know..
> 
> Peptide Article


Is there a cycle length for peptides? couldn't see it in the article. I am considering trying this for the first time also. does it work out cheaper than HGH?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PainGain said:


> Is there a cycle length for peptides? couldn't see it in the article. I am considering trying this for the first time also. does it work out cheaper than HGH?


no there is no need to cycle them


----------

